# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  15.03 - Playoff в Диком Z

## Талита

Группа Playoff отмечает свой День рождения и приглашает всех любителей хорошей музыки в Дикий Z 15 марта. 
Начало концерта - 18:00.

----------


## Terralegion

отлично, спасибо !порезвимся !

----------

